# Setup Wifi Network for hd media streaming!!!



## The Day Walker! (May 11, 2011)

pals....
rt now i own, linksys wrt120n router...

i basically use wifi to surf net,,and now want 2 start hd media streaming to my hd tv. from pc.

so needed 2 upgrade my router....

needed help in buying a good router which could suffice my needs..and not 2 much pricy!!!

so kindly suggest a good router for hd media streaming...

thanx

angel


----------

